# New Forgotten Realms campaign



## garlicnation (May 27, 2006)

Hello, I am a DM who has tried once to do this PbP thing, but would love to get a solid game going. I have quite a bit of DM experience and have recently aquired all of the forgotten realms books. I would love to run something in the setting and am looking for player concepts/adventure ideas.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2006)

I'llI toss my hat into FR campaign ... It's been a while.
As for concepts/adventure ideas, I don't care, whatever you wish.
5-6 level as a starting point would be great.


----------



## garlicnation (May 27, 2006)

Ok, more about what is allowed. I will allow pretty much any class/PrC combination and feat combination, but be warned, if I deem sometime during the course of the game that you designed it to munchkin, I will begin to ramp up the difficulty of it. I am using forgotten realms at the time of the book, and will take charachter concepts even if evil. Any evil charachters must be rp'ed correctly and must avoid death by pc and npc. I will not tell any evil charachter how to do this, but I might give the occasional hint. I am looking up some adventures as a springboard for eitehr 5-6th level or 10th level, so vote which one you want. I am not gonna make a poll simply because I only care about what prospective players think. I should have a level and starting adventure hook by tuesday, but until then please feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 27, 2006)

I am interested.  I haven't done anything related to FR for quite a while.  Beyond apparently all the FR books, what other books do you own?  [specifically, do you own Races of Stone]

Personally, I think I would like the level 10 better, but only because it's been a long while since I've done anything over level 6, but 5-6 is also just fine for me.


----------



## Ferrix (May 27, 2006)

I am interested, I've been a fan of FR for a while.  Either level is good for me.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2006)

Sounds interesting so far, and I think I'd prefer level 10...if only because it would take forever to get that far if we start at 5 or 6. 

Would we be using regional feats and other material from the Player's Guide to Faerun? What about some of the material from Races of Faerun, especially the feats relating to native outsiders?


----------



## Wrahn (May 27, 2006)

I would be interested as well, and though either level range is fine, I prefer the 10th level one.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2006)

Level 10 is also fine by me ...
Can I play Githzerai, or those extraplanar creatures are not allowed in your campaign ?


----------



## garlicnation (May 27, 2006)

I have races of stone, faerun, destiny, and wild. I have complete arcane/divine/warrior/adventurer. I will allow any non-core class if you ask me first, I probably have the book with it. I even have libris mortis if you want to play an undead and can pull it off. You get regional feats and regional items. Everything is straight FR. There seems to be more interest in level 10, so start giving me some concepts and roll-ups. I use 4d6 take highest and use invisible caste roll named "*username* rolls for garlicnation game". If you roll horribly I will probably let you reroll, I am nice like that. Now I am looking through my adventures, anyone have any suggestions?



Edit: Would you guys like to see city of the spider queen? It seems that there are a few games are going on, but it still looks interesting.


----------



## JDragon (May 28, 2006)

I'm up for a good FR game.

Level 10 would have been my vote, so that worked out well.

As for adventure, I have played part of CoTSQ and was not impressed.

If you were interested in going higher level there was a nice looking three adventure serries set in Waterdeep that ran in Dungeon late last/early this year. I think it was around 14th.  SPOILER: its the Vampires of Waterdeep serries, I can get you scans of the issues if you don't have it.

JDragon


----------



## Azaar (May 28, 2006)

Level 10 would be nice -- for that matter, pretty much anything that was at least level 5-6, but 10 would be quite nice.  Everything I've played (other than the Agents of D.E.L.V.E. game I'm currently in) has started at level 1, and none of them have ever lasted long before bottoming out.

I'm interested as well, although I'd like to know your take on playing LA races.  For some reason, the idea of a renegade drow warlock on the run from the Underdark just won't leave my head.  That aside, I would like to play a warlock from Complete Arcane.  If the PHB II is kosher, though... I might be convinced to try either the duskblade or beguiler.


----------



## JDragon (May 28, 2006)

Ok, here are my rolls.

Rolls - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=462936 = 8 / 16 / 12 / 16 / 16 / 12

Still working on character ideas.

Just thought I would get these done and posted.

Not bad for 4d6 drop lowest    

JDragon


----------



## garlicnation (May 28, 2006)

I LOVE the warlock class, and have never seen it used by a PC in my campaigns, nor have had the chance to use it in a game. I really do not like going higher than level 10 as I need some time to adapt to my players, and at higher levels I will either overestimate or underestimate the group. The same level, given a different partyl, requires different challenges as the levels go up. It is amazing what a group of four 3E clerics can do... This is 3.5 all the way and I do not have the PhB II. If you email me the text of the class charts and I approve it(Which I almost always do).

Would you be interested in running a homebrew adventure that I came up with a while ago? I lost most of it when my computer farted, but i think i can remake the early levels of it pretty fast. It just so happened to start at level 10. I do not subscribe to dungeon magazine, but would be willing to look into any level 10 adventure that you want. A close friend of mine has the last 5 or 6 years of issues.


----------



## JDragon (May 28, 2006)

Homebrew sounds great.  I just was not that interested in CoTSQ, but if thats what you and the others want to do, please don't let me stop you.  Maybe it was the just the DM that ran it.

I totally understand the power curve on level stuff. 10th is more than enough power for me to play with.

What about psionics?  I recently picked up complete psionic and what to test a somethings there. 

If you do LA - will you allow us to use the rules from UA to buy off the levels. (This would mean you set an XP total to start with for the characters to use for levels and item creation etc.)

Ok, last one for this post... Will you allow Flaws from the UA?

(UA = Unearthed Arcana)

JDragon


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2006)

Seems most people like the level 10 idea the most.

I'll put my second in for that then I guess.

For a character, I guess it might depend upon the theme of the game, that way I can work the character in easily (helps me keep interest in the long run anyways).


----------



## garlicnation (May 28, 2006)

I really tried to allow flaws. I gave them the best chance i could, but they are just too powerful. And the power curve of you is not what I am worried about. The higher level on eof my parties is, the faster they seem to die. Be warned: Design your charachters with tthe thought that they will be facing tough challenges. I give experience as I see fit because I tend to do things like send a group of CR20 monsters at a level 10 party and give them experience if they can live a certain number of rounds. Epic creatures are wonderful tools to guide the campaign along as well, so if you do something that I deem a crazy mistake, there might be a chained abomination waiting in the room you picked. There will always be warning though, and I have a houserule that I allow for my puzzles.

Example: Gary, a level 17 cleric has a wisdom of 20 and is presented with the classis sphynx riddle. Unfortunately, gary's player isnt intelligent enough to figure it out. He rolls a wisdom check and gets a natural 20, and beats the DC 23 riddle. I tell him the answer


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2006)

I like your approach garlicnation 

Stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=462955
Ouch... got a 4 (11/11/12/16/14/4), that's like a 22 pt buy or less.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2006)

Hi, I might be interested in playing, is this going to be more combat or RP focused, my preference in the later but I'm not all that picky.

This is my first time using invisible castle so I don't know if I did it right. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=462958


----------



## garlicnation (May 28, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I like your approach garlicnation
> 
> Stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=462955
> Ouch... got a 4 (11/11/12/16/14/4), that's like a 22 pt buy or less.




You sir, need a hug, and a new roll. Have fun with that. Your roll is like a minmaxer point buy without the max part.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 28, 2006)

Okay.  Also first time, not sure if I'm doing it correctly:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=462969

STR 	13
DEX 	15
CON 	8
INT 	12
WIS 	16
CHA 	9

Riliyana.  Probably going Human something/Stoneblessed/Hammer of Moradin, unless you totally dislike that idea.

Also, I have no problems with the homebrew adventure thing.  I think I'd probably prefer it to CotSQ, actually.


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> You sir, need a hug, and a new roll. Have fun with that. Your roll is like a minmaxer point buy without the max part.




*laughs* I like to minimize my efforts, you know


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2006)

Definately better.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=462970

9/11/12/13/15/16


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> You sir, need a hug, and a new roll. Have fun with that. Your roll is like a minmaxer point buy without the max part.




Do I get one too?

The rolls in my last post were 17, 6, 11, 13, 9, 9.  :\  If not could you at least come up with some witty comment about them?


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2006)

With rolls like that, you carry an apt name Dire Lemming


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2006)

It seems to be a trend for me, getting low ability scores.  I do hope it's "just a trend" though.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 28, 2006)

Hey, Ferrix, except for your 11 and my 8, we have identical stats.  Weird.


----------



## garlicnation (May 28, 2006)

AFter seeing some rolls, I have decided to switch over to point buy. 28 points should be more than good enough. Like I said before, if you munchkin, I will munchkin harder.(read:bad idea)


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2006)

I like the homebrew idea!

One question.

One of the concepts I'm tossing around is a Maker of Things...no, that's not a class name. More of a concept name. Basically, a character with lots of item creation feats, and possibly PrC's like the Maester (Complete Adventurer) and the Effigy Master (Complete Arcane).

This concept does need access to downtime though, to craft the crafties. If the adventure is one of those time limited, "THE WORLD IS ABOUT TO END SO HURRY!" type things, it won't work as well.

Concept two is a mounted archer. The fun part? Mounted on a DIRE WOLF! This concept is a ranger with the Natural Bond feat and some levels in the Beastmaster PrC to boost animal companion to a reasonable level...then takes some mounted combat feats and some companion synergy feats... BWAH!

This is also kind of situational, because if we're going to be spending most of our time mucking around in TEH DUNJINS having a large wolfy mount might not be so good.

SO

Concept 3 is a druid with the Master of Many Forms PrC (Complete Adventurer). I bring this one up, cuz I -don't- want to pull horrible forms like "war trolls" out...but I do want access to -reasonbly- powerful forms. I thought you and I might collaborate on a system of "known forms," so you (and I) know in advance what's possible and what's not...similar in some ways to a Summon list, perhaps.

Thoughts? Will any of these work? None? All? Lemme know. There's plenty more where these came from.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2006)

Hey! 

If you are playing something homebrew, I would be interested. If it's something official (like CotSQ), I might know it, since we have played some of the bigger FR adventures already.

Not sure how many players you are looking for, though, you got some interests already. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 28, 2006)

I'll have to wait until there is some information on the adventure before I can come up with a concept.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2006)

*Blidboolbop*

Here is a sketch of my character, as for concept, tell me more about the adventure and I'll write something

Blidboolbop - moved down


----------



## Wrahn (May 28, 2006)

Before I start building a character, I would perfer to know what kind of game you want to run.  I don't want to whip up a combat machine if you intend to run a stealthy intrigue game, nor do I want to make a sly face man if you intend to run a meat grinding game.  So, I guess I am in the wait and see mode.


----------



## JDragon (May 28, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> AFter seeing some rolls, I have decided to switch over to point buy. 28 points should be more than good enough. Like I said before, if you munchkin, I will munchkin harder.(read:bad idea)




Bummer,  Iwas really liking those rolls I had.

So 28 pt Buy per the DMG right?

Also when you get a chance you only directly answered one of the ?'s I had posted above.  Just wanted to check so I know what I'm workin with.

JDragon


----------



## garlicnation (May 28, 2006)

Ok, I have decided to run my homebrew. It is in FR, but you will be doing a lot of planar travel. Expect to have tough roleplay situations as the story is teh most important part of this thing. The start of the adventure is in Arabel, in corymyr and the city is under attack. Designing a smoothtalker will get you out of some sticky situations, and designing a combat madman wil as well. I recommend both in the party even though most situations will require combat skill. 

Jdragon: Sorry, I was a bit tired while responding. Psionics are allowed, but anything not in the expanded psionics handbook will need to be posted or emailed to me. Sorry about the change from rolling to point buy. DMG point buy, yes.

Posting guidelines: Post once a day and once a weekend if possible. Put your actions out-of-initiative in sblocks. I will post the combat along with rolls after everyone has said what is going on.

Wrahn: While RP will be very important and there will be a few plot twists along the way, dont expect much mystery or sleuthing. 

Shay: Most combat and puzzles will occur outside, because any interesting foe I come up with seems to be large. The only problem with a crafter of things is that you might have some trouble aquiring materials during large portions of the campaign. The master of many forms is great, but if you are in a party with one of those, and a warlock, expect me to be tossing exhausting days at you. You need a nice meatshield for the party, and a master could suffice should we not get a fighter or a barbarian.



Everyone: Just come up with a charachter that will answer a cry for "Strong group of adventurers needed. If you think you can handle a tough situation, head to the brown mare tavern at 8"


Also, if i did not answer a question, please tell me because overlooking things is easy, and, if you could make your charachter sheet something like 

(excuse the rollup here. I accidently mixed two or three one day, but it is still a good template)
[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Mr t
[B]Class:[/B] Artificer
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] TN
[B]Deity:[/B]later

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] 200
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +7         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (0p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 15'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 (13p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 15
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (1p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

            [B]   Base  Armor  Sheild  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    0      0       +1   +0     +0   +0    11
[B]Touch:[/B] 11               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                  [B]   Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                0      +2          2
[B]Ref:[/B]                 0      +1          1
[B]Will:[/B]                2      +0          2

[B]Weapon                      Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Light Crossbow               +1       1d8        19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Sidhe
Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Wild Surge

[B]Feats:[/B]
Stunning fist
Deflect arrows
Improved disarm
Power attack
Cleave
Greater cleave
Acrobatic

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2.0
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    0      -1   0     -1
Balance                     0      3    0     3
Bluff                       0      -1   0     -1
Climb                       0      3    2     5
Concentration               15     2    2     19
Craft                       0      -1   0     -1
Diplomacy                   0      -1   0     -1
Disguise                    0      -1   0     -1
Escape Artist               0      3    0     3
Forgery                     0      -1   0     -1
Gather Information          0      -1   0     -1
Heal                        0      4    2     6
Hide                        0      3    0     3
Intimidate                  0      -1   0     -1
Jump                        13     3    16    32
Listen                      0      4    2     6
Move Silently               0      3    0     3
Ride                        0      3    0     3
Search                      0      -1   0     -1
Sense Motive                0      4    2     6
Spot                        0      4    2     6
Survival                    0      4    2     6
Swim                        0      3    2     5
Use Rope                    0      3    0     3


[B]Equipment:                  Cost    Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus[/B]
Monk's garments             N/A     N/A
Unholy symbol, silver       25gp    1lb
Spell component pouch
Amulet of Natural armor     8000gp  n/a
Cloak of Resistance +5      25000gp 1lb
Monk's belt                 13000gp 1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]67lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2000(most in a bank somewhere)gp 0sp 0cp

                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            67    133   200  400   1000

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```

*Spells Per Day:*
*0:* 6
*1st:* 4+1
*2nd:* 4+1
*3rd:* 3+1
*4th:* 3+1
*5th:* 2+1
[/sblock]

Class and racial abilities.
[sblock]
*Racial features:*
Luminous Sigils (Su): The sigils that orbit an illumian’s head glow softly, providing illumination equal to that of a candle. Illumians can make their sigils disappear by concentrating for a moment (standard action), but they don't receive the sigils benefits and can’t use any special abilities granted by illuminan words while they’re doused. Restoring the sigils to visibility is a free action.

Glyphic resonance (ex): Illumians are the physical embodiment of a magical language, so they interact strangely with symbol-based spells. This group includes all spells whose names contain the world glyph, rune, sigil, or symbol. When an illuminan encounters such magic, one of two things happens. If the illumines caster level is lower than the caster level of the spell, he takes a -4 penalty to the saving throw. If the illumians caster level is higher, he is immune to the effect.

Power sigil Aesh: +2 bonus on strength chechs and strength-based skill checks
Power sigil Hoon:+2 bonus on wisdon checks, constitution checks, and Wisdon or constitution-based skill checks.

Illumian word “Aeshoon”: twice per day, the illumian can spend a turn or rebuke attempt as a swift action to gain a bonus on weapon damage rolls equal to her Wisdom bonus.  This effect lasts until the beginning of her next turn, and it applies only to weapons with which she has selected the weapon focus feat.

Final utterance: UP TO THE DM

+2 racial bonus on saves against spells with the shadow descriptor: the illumines magical heritage is tied to the plane of shadow.

*Class features:*
Evasion (Ex): At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion.

Fast Movement (Ex): At 3rd level, a monk gains an enhancement bonus to her speed, as shown on Table: The Monk. A monk in armor or carrying a medium or heavy load loses this extra speed.

Still Mind (Ex): A monk of 3rd level or higher gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the school of enchantment.

Ki Strike (Su): At 4th level, a monk’s unarmed attacks are empowered with ki. Her unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Ki strike improves with the character’s monk level. At 10th level, her unarmed attacks are also treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. At 16th level, her unarmed attacks are treated as adamantine weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction and bypassing hardness.

Slow Fall (Ex): At 4th level or higher, a monk within arm’s reach of a wall can use it to slow her descent. When first using this ability, she takes damage as if the fall were 20 feet shorter than it actually is. The monk’s ability to slow her fall (that is, to reduce the effective distance of the fall when next to a wall) improves with her monk level until at 20th level she can use a nearby wall to slow her descent and fall any distance without harm.

Purity of Body (Ex): At 5th level, a monk gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases.

Wholeness of Body (Su): At 7th level or higher, a monk can heal her own wounds. She can heal a number of hit points of damage equal to twice her current monk level each day, and she can spread this healing out among several uses.

Improved Evasion (Ex): At 9th level, a monk’s evasion ability improves. She still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, but henceforth she takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.

Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su): Any cleric, regardless of alignment, has the power to affect undead creatures by channeling the power of his faith through his holy (or unholy) symbol (see Turn or Rebuke Undead).

A cleric may attempt to turn undead a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier. A cleric with 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion) gets a +2 bonus on turning checks against undead.
[/sblock]

Edit: I will take 6 players tops. Cant handle more than that atm.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 29, 2006)

Okay, here's my character so.  Just missing Feats/Spells/Equipment, but other than, she's basically made [Little busy atm, but should be done by either tonight or tomorrow].  Do we have standard gold for our level?  [49,000gp, I believe]

[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
Name: Riliyana
Class: Cleric 3/Fighter 3/Stoneblessed 3/Hammer of Moradin 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: LG
Deity: Moradin

Str: 17 +3 (8p.)	Level: 10	XP: -
Dex: 10 +0 (0p.)	BAB: +8		HP: 6d8+4d10+30
Con: 16 +3 (6p.)	Grapple: +11
Int: 12 +1 (4p.)	Speed: 20'
Wis: 12 +1 (4p.)	Init: +0
Cha: 8  +0 (0p.)	ACP: -0

               Base  Armor  Sheild  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:         10    8      2       +0   +0     +0   +0    20
Touch: 10               Flatfooted: 20
Armor: Full Plate, Lg. Stl. Shield

	Cl.	Figh.	Stone.	HoM.	Abil.	Misc	Total
Fort	3	3	3	2	2	2	15
Ref	1	1	1	0	0	0	3
Will	3	1	1	2	1	2	10


Weapon		Attack	Damage	Critical
Warhammer	+11/+6	1d8+3	x3

Languages: 
Common
Dwarven

Abilities:
+2 Appraise and Craft Related to Stone or Metal
+4 AC v. Giants
+1 on attack rolls v. orcs/goblinoids
Considered a Dwarf
Stonecunning
Aura of Courage
Hammer Throw

Spells: 3+1/1+1		Domains: Craft, Dwarf

Feats:
Bonus (Craft: Weaponsmithing)
Bonus (Great Fortitude)
Iron Will

Skill Points: 20 Max Ranks: 4/2.0
Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Appraise		3  	1		4
Concentration		6  	3		9
Craft (Stoneworking)	5  	1		6
Craft (Weaponsmithing)	13 	1	3	17
Intimidate		3  	-1		2
Search			7  	1		8
Spellcraft		8  	1		9


Equipment:                  Cost    Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus



Total Weight: lb      Money: 

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:		

Age: 32
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 146lb
Eyes: Tan
Hair: Brown
Skin: White
```

[SBLOCK=Background]
Born in the northern regions of Faerun, she was found by a Dwarven scouting party lead by a Cleric of Moradin at the age of 3 after an attack by Giants on her village.  She doesn't know anything about the village or her parents, though to her, the Dwarves have always been considered her family.  An oddity, she learned the ways of the Dwarves and accepted their practices with great.  Riliyana always felt touched by the Dwarven Deity Moradin over those of the Human Pantheon and she has taken this belief to a level unheard of by any but devout Dwarves.  His teachings are her teachings.

Riliyana grew up fighting alongside the Dwarves against their enemies, the Goblinoids, Drow, and Giants and hates them just as much as if she was a Dwarf.  By those in her clan, she is no longer Human, though the lack of beard on her is mentioned in jest.  She is a Dwarf to them and in her mind she is as much a Dwarf as any real Dwarf.  To hear otherwise would surprise her, though a part of her knows deep down that those words are the truth, but only in physical appearance.

She gained became a well-seasoned warrior in the Dwarven Ranks and when offered membership into the privaleged Hammers of Moradin, she could not deny them.  Feeling honored, she accepted and now fights for their cause.

However, shortly after joining the Hammers of Moradin, she has been sent on a mission to help others who are in need of help.  As always, she is supposed to uphold the standards of the Hammers of Moradin, but she goes to investigate rumors [and determine whether true or not] about a rising Drow army in the south.  In the south, she has not yet heard any signs of Drow, but she has joined a group for increased strength and believes that by fighting at their side, she can gain knowledge and experience to help her further the goals of the Dwarves in the north and Moradin.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Appearance] Riliyana is a seasoned warrior, her body muscular and covered with scars of numerous battles.  Each tells a tale she knows by heart.  Her hair is dark brown and tied into a warrior's knot behind her head.  Her eyes speak of a hardness gleaned only from so much killing, yet there's a softness that speaks of the goodness in her heart.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Personality] Riliyana attempts to enjoy life, but she isn't accustomed to spending time outside of battling and being with the Dwarves.  She is rough but tends to be open and honest.  Her voice is deep and throaty for a female Human, but almost fitting for a female Dwarf.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

Trying to decide on what sort of spellcaster I'm going to play

1) Master of Illusions, gnome obviously 

2) Summoner & Master of the Planes (still can't figure out if cleric, wizard or sorcerer or some sort of PrC)


----------



## JDragon (May 29, 2006)

I'm looking at rogue / Lurk.

BTW - garlicnation - how should we contact you if we need to aks something private for characters?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2006)

*Boombamela - half full character*

[sblock=character sheet: ]

```
Name: Boombamela
Class: Fey 1 / Rogue 2 / Sorcerer 3
Race: Pixie
Size: Small
Gender: Female
Alignment: neutral good

Deity:later

Str:  4 -3     Level: 6               Speed: 20' , Fly 60 feet (good)    
Dex: 26 +8     BAB: +2                HP: 27
Con: 12 +1     Grapple: -5            Dmg Red: 10/cold iron
Int: 18 +4     Init: +11              Spell Res: 21
Wis: 20 +5     ACP: -0                Spell Save: ?
Cha: 16 +3     XP:                    Spell Fail: n/a
         

               Base  Armor  Sheild  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:         10     0        0     +8   +1     +1   +2     22
Touch: 18               Flatfooted: 12

                     Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                3      +1   +2       6
Ref:                 6      +8   +2      16
Will:                5      +5   +2       12

Weapon:    Attack   Damage   Critical
MW Long Bow +2 of Frost and Flame   +13/+15 vs. Giants   1d6+2,1d6(cold),1d6(fire)   X3

Languages: 
Common Draconic Elven Gnome Halfling Sylvan 


Feats:
Dodge  
Improved Initiative  
Stealthy  
Brew Potion
Evasion (level 2 rouge)

Skill Points: 66 Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise                    1      4       0      5
Balance                     0      8       2      10 
Bluff                       2      3       0      5
Climb                       0      -3      0     -3
Concentration               9      1       0     10
Craft                       0      4       0      4
Diplomacy                   0      3       0      3
Disguise                    0      3       0      3
Escape Artist               3      8       0     11
Forgery                     1      4       0      5
Gather Information          0      3       0      3
Heal                        1      5       0      6
Hide                        0      8       6     14
Intimidate                  0      3       0      3
Knowledge (arcana)          6      4       0      10
Listen                      4      5       2      11
Move Silently               8      8       2      18
Open Locks                  5      8       0      16
Search                      3      4       2       9
Sense Motive                1      5       0      6
Spot                        5      4       2      11
Survival                    0      5       0       5
Swim                        0     -3       0      -3
Tumble                      5      8      0      13
Use Rope                    0      8       0       8


                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:             10    20    30    60   150

Height: 2'11"
Weight: 23lb
Eyes: Silver
Hair: Light Green
Skin: Dark Green
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells: ]
Zero-level Sorcerer spells: 6 per day
Resistance, Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Read Magic.
First-level Sorcerer spells: 6 (5+1) per day
Reduce Person, Grease, Color Spray.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class and racial abilities: ]
*Pixie:*
-4 strength, +8 dexterity, +6 intelligence, +4 wisdom, +6 charisma (already included)
Fly 60 feet (god)
Low-light vision
Free "dodge" feat
Level adjustment +4
*Fey:*
Damage reduction 10/cold iron
Greater invisibility
Spell resistance 15+class level
*Rogue:*
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding
Evasion (level 2)
*Sorcerer:*
Familiar / Alertness, etc.
Can know only limited numbers of spells
High charisma gains bonus spells daily
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment: ]
bright clothing (a cap and shoes with curled and pointed toes)
Spell component pouch
MW Long Bow +2 of Frost and Flame, +4 Vs. Giants (1d6 fire damage, 1d6 cold damage)
Ring of Protection +2
Gloves of Dexterity +2
Cloak of resistance +2
Hand of the mage
Slippers of spider climbing(enable movement on vertical surfaces or even upside down along ceilings,10 minutes per day)
Wand of Cure moderate wounds 50 charges
Wand of Daylight 50 charges
Bag of holding type I
Total Weight:  Money:1420 
[/sblock]
[sblock=background: ]
Boombamela was an old wizard's familiar a lot of years, now that her master passed away from old age, she is free to travel back to her kind, but life in the human world seems to be too excited  for her to return to the boring forest, luckily for her she obtained new friends in town, the wizard's friends.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2006)

> Blidboolbop




Looking for some kuo-toa worshippers, are you? 

[SBLOCK]The kuo-toa deity is called Blibdoolpoolp.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Looking for some kuo-toa worshippers, are you?
> 
> [SBLOCK]The kuo-toa deity is called Blibdoolpoolp.[/SBLOCK]
> 
> ...




you are right - I thought is sounds familiar    – I'll change it


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 29, 2006)

I really took too long to write my background, espcially when, now that I think about it, I don't want to show it all off to everyone.

[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
Name: Shoon
Class: Monk 8/Cleric 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Lathander

Str: 12 +1		Level: 10		XP: -
Dex: 18 +4		BAB: +7/+2	HP: 9 + 9d8 + 9
Con: 12 +1		Grapple: +12
Int: 10 +0		Speed: 50 ft.
Wis: 14 +2		Init: +8
Cha: 10 +0		ACP: 0

		Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:		10	0	0	+4	0	0	+3	17 / 18 with Dodge
Touch: 17 / 18 with Dodge	Flatfooted: 13

	Monk	Cleric	Mod	Misc	Total
Fort:	+6	+3	+1	0	10
Ref:	+6	0	+4	0	10
Will:	+6	+3	+2	0	11

Weapon		Attack		Damage	Critical
Unarmed strike	+11/+2		1d10+1	x2

Languages:
Common
Chondathan

Abilities:
Slow fall (40 ft.)
Wholeness of body
Purity of body
Ki strike (magic)
Still mind
Evation
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Armor Proficiency (heavy)
Armor Proficiency (light)
Armor Proficiency (medium)
Shield Proficiency
Stunning Fist
Deflect Arrows
Improved Disarm
Weapon Finesse
Blind-Fight
Improved Initiative
Dodge
Improved Grapple

Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Balance		11	4	2	17
Climb			11	1	0	12
Concentration		0	2	0	2
Escape Artist		11	4	0	15
Heal			6	2	0	8
Hide			0	4	0	4
Jump			11	1	2	14
Listen			0	2	0	2
Move Silently		0	4	0	4
Ride			0	4	0	4
Sense Motive		0	2	0	2
Spot			0	2	0	2
Survival		0	2	0	2
Swim			0	1	0	1
Tumble		11	4	2	17
Use Rope		0	4	2	6

Age: 24
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight: 139
Eyes: greenish blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: White, tanned
```


Shoon’s hair is short though not short enough to make you think it would stick up in the way it does.  He has a lean, athletic build.  He seems cheery, but his eyes have the look of a man who has suffered indelible loss.  He caries a symbol of Lathander on a simple cord around his neck.


Shoon never knew his original family.  His earliest memories are of the Monastery of the Sun Soul in which he was raised.  This particular one was dedicated to the god Lathander and so it was that he grew up with his teachings.  He spent his early life learning from the monks there and training to become one of them, and at the age of seventeen was accepted as a full member of the order.

He decided then that the best way he could spread the teachings of Lathander as well as hone his skills was to follow the path of the warrior’s pilgrimage.  He traveled the land, searching out evil and despair and putting it to right.[/SBLOCK]

There's another part of the background but I want to send it directly to you garlicnation, how can I do that?


----------



## garlicnation (May 30, 2006)

Send private info to AJO AT GSF DOT ORG

i hate data phishing


----------



## Azaar (May 30, 2006)

Might have gotten overlooked, but I figured perhaps I should ask again, just in case:  what's the call on LA +1 and up races?  Are those kosher?


----------



## garlicnation (May 30, 2006)

Yeah. They work great.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2006)

Sample sheets for two of the concepts. One is the beastmaster/wolfrider, the other is the Master of Many Forms. 

[sblock=Aliyas One-Arrow]Name: Aliyas One-Arrow
Race: Human
Class/Level: Fighter 2/Ranger 6/Beastmaster 2
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc

Strength (STR) 16
Dexterity (DEX) 20
Constitution (CON) 14		
Intelligence (INT) 10		
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 	10		

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 21
Hit Points: 72/72 (8+5d8+4d10+20)
Movement: 30'

Init: +5
Base Attack Bonus: +10/+5	
Melee Attack: +13/+8
Ranged Attack: +15/+10
Fort: +13
Reflex: +13
Will: +3

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Fighter
- Bonus feat
Ranger
- Favored Enemies
Undead +4
Aberrations +2
- Bonus Feat: Track
- Wild Empathy +10
- Archery Combat Style
Rapid Shot
Manyshot
- Bonus feat: Endurance
- Animal Companion (Use half ranger level as druid level)
Beastmaster
- Animal Companion (lvl+3 as druid level, stacks with ranger)
- Bonus Feat: Alertness

Skills: 
Jump +6 (5 ranks + 1 Str)
Swim +3 (2 rank +1 Str)
Hide +10 (6 ranks + 4 dex)
Move Silent +10 (6 ranks + 4 dex)
Knowledge: Nature +5 (5 ranks)
Listen +11 (8 ranks + 1 wis + 2 feat)
Spot +11 (8 ranks + 1 Wis + 2 feat)
Handle Animal +16 (13 ranks + 0 cha + 3 feat) (+4 with companion)
Ride +19 (13 ranks + 4 dex + 2 synergy)
Survival +14 (13 ranks +1 Wis) (+2 when above ground)

Feats
1 Saddleback
1 Mounted Combat
B Mounted Archery
B Point Blank Shot
3 Natural Bond
6 Skill Focus: Handle Animal
9 Precise Shot

Languages - Common

Spells

1st level: Resist Energy, Magic Fang

Money - 145gp

Weapons -
Composite (+3) Shortbow +2, +17 to hit, 1d6+5, 8700gp
MW spear, +14 to hit, 1d8+3, 305gp

Armour -
+2 Mithril Chain Shirt, 5100
Leather Barding (for wolf), 40gp

Gear -
Misc and Sundry	

Magic -
Belt of Giant Strength +4, 16000
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Handy Haversack, 2000
Efficient Quiver, 1800
Tan Bag of Tricks, 6300
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 750

Animal Companion (eff druid level: 11-6 = 5)

DIRE WOLF
Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 8d8+32 (68 hp) 
Initiative: +3
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 19 (–1 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural, +2 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+18 
Attack: Bite +14 melee (1d8+12) 
Full Attack: Bite +14 melee (1d8+12) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Trip (+12)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, link, share spells, evasion
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +9, Will +7 
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10 
Skills: Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2* (+4 when tracking)
Feats: Alertness, Run, TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite)
Tricks: Attack, attack unnatural, come, defend, down, guard, heel, track[/sblock]

[sblock=Master of MAny Forms]Name: ?
Race: Gnome
Class/Level: Druid 5, Master of Many Forms 5
Gender: Male
Exp:

Desc

Strength (STR) 8
Dexterity (DEX) 10
Constitution (CON) 20
Intelligence (INT) 12
Wisdom (WIS) 14
Charisma (CHA) 12

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 11
Hit Points: 1/1	(10d8 +50)
Movement: 30'

Init: +0
Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Melee Attack: +6/+1
Ranged Attack: +6/+1
Fort: +8 (base)
Reflex: +5 (base)
Will: +7

Race Abilities
+2 Constitution, –2 Strength.
Small size
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type.
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
+2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.

Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute).
1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s 

Cha modifier + spell level.

Class Abilities:
- Druid
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Wildshape 8/day, 5 hour duration
- Master of Many Forms
Shifter Speech
Fast Wildshape
Improved Wild Shape (Tiny-Large, Humanoid, Giant, Monstrous Humanoid, Fey, Vermin)

Skills: 40 + 25
Concentration (Con) +14 (10 ranks + 4 Con)
Heal (Wis) +7 (5 ranks + 2 Wis) 
Listen (Wis) +16 (10 ranks + 2 Wis +2 feat + 2 racial)
Spot (Wis) +14 (10 ranks + 2 Wis + 2 feat)
Survival (Wis) +7 (5 ranks + 2 Wis) 
Swim (Str) +4 (5 ranks - 1 Str) 

Disguise +11 (10 ranks + 1 Cha) +10 when wildshaping
Hide +14 (10 ranks + 0 Dex + 4 size)

Feats
1 Alertness
3 Endurance
6 Natural Spell
9 Extra Wildshape

Languages - Common, Gnomish, Druidic, Giant

Spells
0st level - 5
Create Water
Cure Minor Woundsx2
Guidence
Detect Magic

1st level - 4
Cure Light Wounds
Faerie Fire
Produce Flame
Shillelagh

2nd level - 3
Barkskin
Bull Strength
Cat's Grace

3rd level - 1
Protection from Energy

Money - 745gp

Weapons -
Club of Sizing +2, 18300

Armour -
Bracers of Armor +4, 16000
Darkwood Buckler +2 , 4205

Gear -
To be filled in


Magic -
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1, 6000
Handy Haversack, 2000
1st level Pearl of Power, 1000
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 750

Favored Forms:
Combat Shapes
Annis Hag
Giant Stag Beetle (large vermin)
Rhino

Flying
Gargoyle

Aquatic
Giant Octopus

Background: 
Pending[/sblock]

This is just to give an idea of their combat ability, and to give you a chance to veto anything about their construction that you dislike, etc. Backgrounds will be appended shortly.


----------



## garlicnation (May 31, 2006)

Personally, I like the master of many forms better and have not seen somthing along these lines for a while.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2006)

Arr...I like how his story and personality are developing too. He should be a lot of fun. 

Thanks for the feedback! 

I do have a question, regarding magic item usability. I'm assuming that shifting to a humanoid or monstrous humanoid (or giant for that matter) form will allow him to keep using his magic items...the club, shield, bracers, etc... However, would you say an animal shape can wear the bracers on its forelimbs? I realize the shield is out of the question, of course. 

How about the amulet...can an animal with a discernable "neck" wear it? What if it was a collar (using the same slot, just a band instead of a pendant)?


----------



## garlicnation (May 31, 2006)

I rule magic items for shapeshifters that they just "morph" into you. Be warned that a disjunction will deal some serious damage and should be avoided asap.


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2006)

SRD said:
			
		

> Wild Shape (Su)
> 
> At 5th level, a druid gains the ability to turn herself into any Small or Medium animal and back again once per day. Her options for new forms include all creatures with the animal type. This ability functions like the alternate form special ability, except as noted here. The effect lasts for 1 hour per druid level, or until she changes back. Changing form (to animal or back) is a standard action and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. Each time you use wild shape, you regain lost hit points as if you had rested for a night.
> 
> ...




By the book, any gear worn by the druid melds with their form in a wild shape, it doesn't follow standard polymorph rules which allow gear that fits the new form to maintain itself.  Thus the reason the special armor ability: Wild exists.

It's discussed here in the last Rules of the Game article on Polymorphing.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2006)

Hmm...I'm not sure what that means, mechanically. Like, if he turns into...say...a dwarf. Does he keep his shield and weapon? How about an ettin? Or an annis hag? All of those have arms, legs, head, neck, hands...etc. 

Similarly, most animal forms have "wrists" on their forelimgs and necks...but the rules are deliberately open to DM interpretation as to whether or not you wish items to meld and become useless, or remain and continue their effect.

To say that they morph into you...does that mean they -always- meld and become useless? Regardless of the new shape? And what effect would a disjunction have (other than returning the character to his natural state for a moment)?

Edit: True, Ferrix...the reason I'm asking is because the Master of Many Forms was created when Wildshape -was- based on Polymorph, and had more relaxed rules on item melding. I suppose I'm hoping that Improved Wildshape (the class feature of MoMF) will still work that way, because otherwise I'll have to get a lot more clever about my items...and may have to delve into the questionable area of custom-built items that cast spell effects on me, so I can trigger them, and the effects will linger even if they meld later.

Just feeling my way through the potential minefields.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 31, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Send private info to AJO AT GSF DOT ORG
> 
> i hate data phishing




Alright, I sent it.  Did you read it all or was it too long, boring, and contrived for you to bare?

Nevermind, I just got your reply.


----------



## JDragon (May 31, 2006)

GN - Just wanted to let you know I'm still working on character, work has gotten crazy for the rest of the week but I'm woring on things every chance I get.  Will let you know when I'm ready.

JDragon


----------



## garlicnation (May 31, 2006)

When I said that magic items morphed into the morphed creature, I meant that they stayed useful in that they provide the magical bonuses. It feel weird to gimp someone and make them feel like they wasted money on magic items when thier primary form of combat would make the items useless by core rules.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2006)

Ah ha! Okay. That's very generous of you, and I promise I shan't abuse.


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> When I said that magic items morphed into the morphed creature, I meant that they stayed useful in that they provide the magical bonuses. It feel weird to gimp someone and make them feel like they wasted money on magic items when thier primary form of combat would make the items useless by core rules.




Heheh... powerful rule.  Even for armor and the like?


----------



## Kafkonia (May 31, 2006)

Are extraplanar races kosher? I'm still itching to play a Neraphim rogue/scout multiclass.


----------



## garlicnation (May 31, 2006)

Yes, it is powerful. But do not worry, outside of infinite combos you need all the power you can get.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 1, 2006)

Extraplanar races are great.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 1, 2006)

Out of curiosity, when are we going to find out which characters you're going to choose?  I'm just trying to figure out if I should finish my character now or wait [so if I don't get chosen don't need to look through numerous books to find appropriate Magical Items].


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Hedwan - Rock gnome illusionst 5/shadow adept 1/shadowcrafter 1/shadowcraft mage 3 coming up 

The androgynous gnome returns!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, when are we going to find out which characters you're going to choose?  I'm just trying to figure out if I should finish my character now or wait [so if I don't get chosen don't need to look through numerous books to find appropriate Magical Items].




Lucky me, the only book I have with magic items is the DMG! /sarcasm  :\  Still a good question though.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 1, 2006)

By order of posting, if they respond to the roll call post, 
dog moon

jdragon

ferrix

dire lemming

shayuri

Will be in. I am going to take 6, but noone has posted a healer yet. C'mon, clerics are broken, it isnt THAT hard to come up with one 

If you want to roll up an alternate, that would be wonderful. Unfortunately, everyone seems to be focused on killing things. If these members vote to go without a healer, I will take someone else for class balance.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 1, 2006)

JDragon, "HERE!"

Whisper Gnome - Lurk in progress, Character sheet should be emailed today.  Background maybe tonight, tomorrow latest.

Thanks

JDragon


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> By order of posting, if they respond to the roll call post,
> dog moon
> 
> jdragon
> ...




Hey that's not entirely true, what about my guy?    I can stablize if the need arrises!  I would be perfectly willing to let another cleric in on the "glory" however.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

Thinking about it more, I don't think I'm familiar enough with the FR setting to comfortably run a character in it. Which is too bad, because a healer type is right up my alley.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Thinking about it more, I don't think I'm familiar enough with the FR setting to comfortably run a character in it. Which is too bad, because a healer type is right up my alley.




Well, being a cleric of Lathander is pretty simple, just be really really good, like Jesus.  Do you not have to FR book?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well, being a cleric of Lathander is pretty simple, just be really really good, like Jesus.  Do you not have to FR book?




I could acquire a copy, but no, I don't own one myself.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Here! 

Sheet to come shortly!

Thanks!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, alrighty.  Guess I should start sifting through books then to finish off the remaining details of my character.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> By order of posting, if they respond to the roll call post,
> dog moon
> 
> jdragon
> ...




I think you forgot Strahd, didn't you? 



> I am going to take 6, but noone has posted a healer yet. C'mon, clerics are broken, it isnt THAT hard to come up with one




Could make a healer, but don't want to push anyone out here (and I was only 8th to respond to the thread). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Yay!

Well, my illusionist isn't really focused on slaughtering people outright, he's a bit tricksy.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2006)

Ferrix' illusionist is focused on slaughtering people... tricksy! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, Ferrix...if you don't have a familiar already, I could pose as one! We're both gnomes, I think. I could be the saucy raven on your shoulder...that turns into an ettin when someone threatens you.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 1, 2006)

How much gold do we get by the way?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Ooo! I like it!

I wasn't actually going to have a familiar, but that's a great idea.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 2, 2006)

GN - I have emailed you my character.

I should have the background done in the next day or so.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think you forgot Strahd, didn't you?



Thanks, but it's DM's calls if he want to approve my pixie.
So you want Boombamela to join or not ?


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 2, 2006)

I did forget you, strahd, sorry. He is approved, and It would be great if one of you six could roll a healer. Unless you vote not to take one.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay, I swear I saw this before, but I'm failing my Spot check now.  Do we get standard gold for our level?


----------



## JDragon (Jun 2, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, I swear I saw this before, but I'm failing my Spot check now.  Do we get standard gold for our level?




You know I thought I saw that earlier too, but when I went looking for it I couldn't find it.

I went with standard for 10th level per DMG. Hope that was right.

BTW - GN - how are we doing Hit POints?  This is something else I thought I saw posted but have been unable to find since.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay, I'm ready unless I want to purchase a few last minute items, except I also don't have HP done.



[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
Name: Riliyana
Class: Cleric 3/Fighter 3/Stoneblessed 3/Hammer of Moradin 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: LG
Deity: Moradin

Str: 19 +4 (8p.)	Level: 10	XP: -
Dex: 10 +0 (0p.)	BAB: +8		HP: 6d8+4d10+40
Con: 16 +3 (6p.)	Grapple: +12
Int: 12 +1 (4p.)	Speed: 20'
Wis: 12 +1 (4p.)	Init: +0
Cha: 8  -1 (0p.)	ACP: -5

               Base  Armor  Sheild  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:         10    9      3       +0   +0     +1   +1    24
Touch: 11               Flatfooted: 23
Armor: Full Plate, Lg. Stl. Shield

	Cl.	Figh.	Stone.	HoM.	Abil.	Misc	Total
Fort	3	3	3	2	3	3	17
Ref	1	1	1	0	0	1	4
Will	3	1	1	2	1	3	11


Weapon		Attack	Damage	Critical
Warhammer	+13/+8	1d8+5	19-20/x3

Languages: 
Common
Dwarven

Abilities:
+2 Appraise and Craft Related to Stone or Metal
+4 AC v. Giants
+1 on attack rolls v. orcs/goblinoids
Considered a Dwarf
Stonecunning
Aura of Courage
Hammer Throw

Spells: 3+1/1+1		Domains: Craft, Dwarf
1st- Bless, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith	D: Animate Rope
2nd- Resist Energy					D: Bear's Endurance

Feats:
Bonus (Craft: Weaponsmithing)
Bonus (Great Fortitude)
Iron Will
Weapon Focus (Warhammer)
Improved Critical (warhammer)
Power Attack
Improved Bull Rush
Brutal Throw
Practiced Spellcaster

Skill Points: 20 Max Ranks: 4/2.0
Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Appraise		3  	1		4
Concentration		6  	3		9
Craft (Stoneworking)	5  	1		6
Craft (Weaponsmithing)	13 	1	3	17
Intimidate		3  	-1		2
Search			7  	1		8
Spellcraft		8  	1		9


Equipment:					Cost    	Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus
Dwarvencraft Adamantine Warhammer +1 Holy	21,600gp.	50 lb.
Dwarvencraft Full Plate	+1			3,100gp.	5 lb.
Dwarvencraft Hvy. Stl. Shield +1		1,300gp.	15 lb.
Armbands of Might				4,100gp.	-
Handy Haversack					2,000gp.	5 lb.
Gauntlets of Ogre Power +2			4,000gp.	-
Cloak of Resistance +1				1,000gp.	-
Armor of Natural Armor +1			2,000gp.	-
Ring of Protection +1				2,000gp.	-
Wand of Cure Mod (50 charges)			4,500gp		-

Bedroll			2gp	2 lb.
Caltrops (2)		2gp	4 lb.
Flint and Steel		1gp	-
Belt Pouch (2)		2gp	1 lb.
Rope, Silk		10gp	5 lb.
Sack			1sp	1/2 lb.
Waterskin (4)		4gp	16 lb.
Trail Rations (10 days)	5gp	10 lb.
Grappling Hook		1gp	4 lb.

Total Weight: 76 lb. lb      Money: 3,332gp.  9sp.
Weight in HH: 41.5 lb.

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	116	233	350	350	1750	

Age: 32
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 146lb
Eyes: Tan
Hair: Brown
Skin: White
```

[SBLOCK=Background]
Born in the northern regions of Faerun, she was found by a Dwarven scouting party lead by a Cleric of Moradin at the age of 3 after an attack by Giants on her village.  She doesn't know anything about the village or her parents, though to her, the Dwarves have always been considered her family.  An oddity, she learned the ways of the Dwarves and accepted their practices with great.  Riliyana always felt touched by the Dwarven Deity Moradin over those of the Human Pantheon and she has taken this belief to a level unheard of by any but devout Dwarves.  His teachings are her teachings.

Riliyana grew up fighting alongside the Dwarves against their enemies, the Goblinoids, Drow, and Giants and hates them just as much as if she was a Dwarf.  By those in her clan, she is no longer Human, though the lack of beard on her is mentioned in jest.  She is a Dwarf to them and in her mind she is as much a Dwarf as any real Dwarf.  To hear otherwise would surprise her, though a part of her knows deep down that those words are the truth, but only in physical appearance.

She gained became a well-seasoned warrior in the Dwarven Ranks and when offered membership into the privaleged Hammers of Moradin, she could not deny them.  Feeling honored, she accepted and now fights for their cause.

However, shortly after joining the Hammers of Moradin, she has been sent on a mission to help others who are in need of help.  As always, she is supposed to uphold the standards of the Hammers of Moradin, but she goes to investigate rumors [and determine whether true or not] about a rising Drow army in the south.  In the south, she has not yet heard any signs of Drow, but she has joined a group for increased strength and believes that by fighting at their side, she can gain knowledge and experience to help her further the goals of the Dwarves in the north and Moradin.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Appearance] Riliyana is a seasoned warrior, her body muscular and covered with scars of numerous battles.  Each tells a tale she knows by heart.  Her hair is dark brown and tied into a warrior's knot behind her head.  Her eyes speak of a hardness gleaned only from so much killing, yet there's a softness that speaks of the goodness in her heart.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Personality] Riliyana attempts to enjoy life, but she isn't accustomed to spending time outside of battling and being with the Dwarves.  She is rough but tends to be open and honest.  Her voice is deep and throaty for a female Human, but almost fitting for a female Dwarf.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 2, 2006)

JDragon said:
			
		

> You know I thought I saw that earlier too, but when I went looking for it I couldn't find it.




Me three.  I also can't find the guide to starting gold in the DMG.  

Yes also, the hit points!


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 2, 2006)

Are you still looking for a cleric? I'll throw my hat in for a cleric of Helm.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> I did forget you, strahd, sorry. He is approved, and It would be great if one of you six could roll a healer. Unless you vote not to take one.




I'll still need to edit hp and equippment list ... I'll do it.
EDIT - equipment list - Boombamela - Pixie


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 2, 2006)

garlicnation, what is our experience total?  I was looking to use some item creation feats (scribe scroll and craft wondrous item) if possible, but need to know if we have any XP over the minimum for level 10?


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 3, 2006)

Will you allow the Prestige Class Combat Medic from the Heroes of Battle?


----------



## Talviarianna (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm going pull my name out of consideration... would have been fun but I've got too much going on right now.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh and since the question came up, anyone making a Cleric or should we just buy numerous curing potions?  I do have 3 levels in Cleric, but I wouldn't count on them to help THAT much in curing.  Hrmmm, maybe I should buy a Wand of Curing now that I'm thinking about it.  Hope I have some extra cash.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 5, 2006)

I also have two levels of Cleric, so between the two of us we shouldn't be too bad off.  Still would be great to have a healing powerhouse though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the requisite 5 levels of druid...and a Wand of Cure Light Wounds.

Y'know, should it come up.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2006)

My pixie got Wand of Cure moderate wounds


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty sure I've done everything I can for my character without additional information.

[sblock]
	
	



```
Name: Shoon
Class: Monk 8/Cleric 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LG
Deity: Lathander

Str: 12 +1		Level: 10		XP: -
Dex: 18 +4		BAB: +7/+2		HP: 9 + 9d8 + 9
Con: 12 +1		Grapple: +12
Int: 10 +0		Speed: 50 ft.
Wis: 14 +2		Init: +8
Cha: 10 +0		ACP: 0

		Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:		10	0	0	+4	0	0	+3	17 / 18 with Dodge
Touch: 17 / 18 with Dodge	Flatfooted: 13

	Monk	Cleric	Mod	Misc	Total
Fort:	+6	+3	+1	0	10
Ref:	+6	0	+4	0	10
Will:	+6	+3	+2	0	11

Weapon		Attack		Damage	Critical
Unarmed strike	+11/+2		1d10+1	x2

Languages:
Common
Chondathan

Abilities:
Slow fall (40 ft.)
Wholeness of body
Purity of body
Ki strike (magic)
Still mind
Evation
Unarmed Strike
Flurry of blows

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Armor Proficiency (heavy)
Armor Proficiency (light)
Armor Proficiency (medium)
Shield Proficiency
Stunning Fist
Deflect Arrows
Improved Disarm
Weapon Finesse
Blind-Fight
Improved Initiative
Dodge
Improved Grapple

Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Balance		11	4	2	17
Climb			11	1	0	12
Concentration		0	2	0	2
Escape Artist		11	4	0	15
Heal			6	2	0	8
Hide			0	4	0	4
Jump			11	1	2	14
Listen			0	2	0	2
Move Silently		0	4	0	4
Ride			0	4	0	4
Sense Motive		0	2	0	2
Spot			0	2	0	2
Survival		0	2	0	2
Swim			0	1	0	1
Tumble		11	4	2	17
Use Rope		0	4	2	6

Age: 24
Height:  5’ 10”
Weight: 139
Eyes: greenish blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: White, tanned
```

Spells Per Day:
0: 4
1: 3+1
[/sblock]
Seems GN hasn't come to the website in four days, is that something we should worry about?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

*shrugs* we'll see if this game pans out... pity too, I was looking forward to playing Hedwan again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 6, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *shrugs* we'll see if this game pans out... pity too, I was looking forward to playing Hedwan again.




I hope it works out, _I_ was looking forward to playing D&D again.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I'm still here, and I have my character ready to post.

I'm just waiting for some feedback from the DM before I go public.

Hopefully just a busy weekend or something.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 7, 2006)

Hope nothing bad happened.  Looking forward to playing this character.

Btw, completely done except for hp.  I just assumed we had normal starting funds.  I also bought a Wand of Cure Moderate.  Between all of us, we should have enough healing at least after the battle.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry i havent posted, HP is average. I will post more info tonight, last week was finals week and was crazy.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 10, 2006)

wooooooooo Hoooooooooo, the game is alive.

 

Hope that finals went well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2006)

I updated my pixie's hp ... Boombamela is ready to go .. fly


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 10, 2006)

Yay!!


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 11, 2006)

Rogues gallery is up. The game will start on monday when i get back to all my materials. 
For now feel free to re-ask any questions and on monday this thread will die and the OOC thread for the game will begin.

rogues gallery


----------



## JDragon (Jun 11, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Rogues gallery is up. The game will start on monday when i get back to all my materials.
> For now feel free to re-ask any questions and on monday this thread will die and the OOC thread for the game will begin.




Just waiting on a reply to my email from week before last.

Let me know if you need me to resend.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 11, 2006)

Please resend, sorry, i missed it.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 11, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Please resend, sorry, i missed it.




sent


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Rogues gallery is up. The game will start on monday when i get back to all my materials.
> For now feel free to re-ask any questions and on monday this thread will die and the OOC thread for the game will begin.
> 
> rogues gallery




Do we have any excess XP for item crafting?


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 12, 2006)

No extra xp, but you can not be level 10 if you dont want.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2006)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> No extra xp, but you can not be level 10 if you dont want.




Nope... not worth it.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 13, 2006)

Dont worry, with the high risk of death in my campaigns(When i ran this last, it lasted 3 sessions, so i upped the PC level before trying it here) comes a high rate of experience.


----------



## garlicnation (Jun 13, 2006)

Today is monday and i have yet to unpack my gaming supplies, do not worry. The game will be delayed until tuesday, for now you can RP in a tavern to get to know each other.

<link coming>


----------

